# 

## nat_lapulia

_ .     .               .  ._

----------


## gnews

( -  ,  -    );
                 ;
      ,       (         );
          14001 (  ,             )         ,  ;
            -       ;
            ;
          ;
            ;
     ,       ,     .

----------


## nat_lapulia

> ( -  ,  -    );
>                  ;
>       ,       (         );
>           14001 (  ,             )         ,  ;
>             -       ;
>             ;
>           ;
>             ;
>      ,       ,     .


    .       ,   .        .        :
1. 
2. ,  .
  ?
 ?   ?

----------


## gnews

*nat_lapulia*, 
           ,      .    .            (      ).



> 2. ,  .


- ,       ,   ,           . (,   ,    ,  ѹ 15).




> ?


    -   3               .

  - ,   (     ,             ,     ,      ),              ""     (            5        ., -  ).



> ?


       ( ),      .

----------


## nat_lapulia

> *nat_lapulia*, 
>            ,      .    .            (      ).
> - ,       ,   ,           . (,   ,    ,  ѹ 15).
> 
>     -   3               .
> 
>   - ,   (     ,             ,     ,      ),              ""     (            5        ., -  ).
> 
> 
>        ( ),      .


 .

----------


## nat_lapulia

-  !

----------

,     , , ,     - ?

----------


## nat_lapulia

,     ..    .

----------

> 14001 (  ,             )


-        ,   .  ,   -.    01  2004. 
N -3-09/16@      . 

    ,        ,    . ,      .    " ... -  ..."

----------


## stas

(   ).         .

----------

?
   ,     ,      ?

----------


## Storn

> ?

----------

> 


       (     ).    ?   ?

----------


## Storn

> ?   ?

----------


## 74

.    ..           .!!!       ?

----------


## Leila

*74*, , ,  .    ,  .

----------


## 74

:  ,   .      .    ?

----------


## Leila

> .


*74*,  :Wow:  ,  ,      . 



> ?


. ,    ...
, -     .          ,     .

----------


## 74

,   ! :Wow:

----------

,         14001,    ?

----------


## Leila

- . ,   (  , 46-)   .

----------

-,    ,  100%   ,   ?

----------


## Geracentre

- ,  .  -

----------

14001          ,   , ,      ?    ,      ?

----------


## Geracentre

,   
 ,

----------

?

----------


## Geracentre



----------


## mizeri

, .     .    14001 ()   "",     ,   " ".     , ,      ""      ,     " ". ..        .    ,     20.05.13 ( ,      ),     21.05.13,      21.05.13.           20  21 .    129   "     **    1   ",   ", ,    ,         ".    ,     20,      ,   .  ,    20.05,       .

----------


## Geracentre

-  
    . 
  191
 ,   ,          ,    .

----------

,  46    14001    +     .       ,    - .           ?   -  ?

----------


## mizeri

> .       ,    - .


 "" ,        (  ).         .          , ? :Wink:

----------


## Leila

46-   ,   14001.

----------

1)  ,        ?
2)       ?
3)    ?
4)    ,   ? (  ,  )

----------


## Leila

> 1)  ,        ?


      (  ),   (). 



> 2)       ?


   ?



> 3)    ?


? ?  - .



> 4)    ,   ? (  ,  )


.  -,  :  ?

----------

> ?


, 




> ? ?  - .


.      




> .  -,  :  ?


  :yes:

----------

,    (- )    46     ( )  ?     ,     ?

----------


## Geracentre

46     (   ))))

----------


## Geracentre

**, 
    .     .

----------


## Starklol

:
-  ph0004   .      ,    .
 0004 - 2 . 1-    , 2-  ,   . .
-               ;
-     ,

----------


## GH

> 14001          ,   , ,      ?    ,      ?


    ?         ....       ?
  (     
 )        ?  ..

----------


## .

* GH*,    4 .

----------


## GH

,       ,,  .      ,     (!   ),    , ...  ,     . ,  .

----------


## GH

.14001     ....   ,        ...  ?                  ?  ..

----------


## .

?

----------


## GH

> ?


  ... .14001

----------

,  ,   (2      1     2)      ,    

       ( ) - 21             

    (    .  )      ()

----------


## .

* GH*,  .   .    16 .

----------

> ,  ,   (2      1     2)      ,    
> 
>        ( ) - 21             
> 
>     (    .  )      ()


,            2 ..         ?

----------

..        -      (     ?????   ,      ?

----------

:       P   ,         p.    p  p p.

----------


## Matorka

! ..              ,            46-? .

----------


## .



----------


## Leila

**,  46-    14001.

----------

